# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Составлен рейтинг самых некрасивых звезд

## Irina

*Составлен рейтинг самых некрасивых звезд*

ЛОНДОН, 7 мая. Британские журналисты решили не отставать от известных на весь мир британских ученых, и задались целью определить самую страшную знаменитость. Они предложили своим читателям поучаствовать в голосовании.

В результате проведенного опроса, большинством голосов обладателем самого некрасивого лица в мире шоу бизнеса был признан дедушка панк-рока *Игги Поп*, сообщает портал Глобалист.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Фото: noircon.info, Игги Поп

Второе и третье места пьедестала заняли согласно мнению читателей The Good Surgeon Guide женщины. Так, самой некрасивой женщиной знаменитостью была признана модель Джоди Марш, которая заняла второе место в общем списке. Тройку «лидеров» замкнула дизайнер Донателла Версаче.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Фото: coverciano.livejournal.com, Джоди Марш


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Фото: privately.ru, Донателла Версаче

Кроме этих известных персон, первую десятку также вошли певица Шер, актриса Мелани Гриффитс и актер Микки Рурк, которые еще несколько лет назад возглавлял списки секс-символов планеты.

Стоит также отметить, что голосовавшие люди признались, что склонны больше уважать людей которые хорошо выглядят, отодвигая их профессиональные заслуги на второй план.

«Это печально, что некоторые люди ценят внешность больше, чем таланты и достижения», — резюмировала итог проведенного голосования основатель The Good Surgeon Guide Кристиана Клогг.

----------


## ПаранойА

Красота страшная сила

----------


## Irina

> Красота страшная сила


Не то слово   хотя у Игги Поп мне глаза нравятся - красивые

----------

